# Nâng mũi cấu trúc là một bước đột phá trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp



## luuanh95 (10/5/19)

*Nâng mũi cấu trúc là một bước đột phá trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp được các chuyên gia đánh giá cao và là xu hướng làm đẹp “hot” nhất hiện nay. Cùng tìm hiểu sâu về vấn đề này nhé*

*Nâng mũi cấu trúc khác gì với kiểu nâng mũi khác*
Khác với kỹ thuật nâng mũi truyền thống, nâng mũi cấu trúc sử dụng sụn tự thân kết hợp với sụn nhân tạo giúp bạn có một dáng mũi đẹp, chóp mũi cao tự nhiên.




​*Ai có thể thực hiện nâng mũi cấu trúc*

Những người có sống mũi tẹt và ngắn.
Những người có đầu mũi thô to và rộng không cân xứng với khuôn mặt.
Những người có cánh mũi rộng, bè muốn thu nhỏ lại.
Những người có trụ mũi bị sụp, thấp và hếch.
*Dịch vụ nâng mũi cấu trúc P-Form cam kết sau khi đạt được*






Dáng mũi thanh tú, sống mũi cao thẳng tự nhiên và hài hòa với các đường nét trên khuôn mặt.
Sử dụng chất liệu sụn tự thân kết hợp với sụn sinh học cao cấp được nhập khẩu từ Hoa Kỳ giúp đầu mũi không bị bóng đỏ và lộ sống mũi.
Kiểu dáng mũi được cập nhập liên tục, bắt kịp xu hướng của thời đại với nhiều dáng mũi mà các ngôi sao đình đám trong nước và quốc tế đang sở hữu.
*Nâng mũi siêu cấu trúc bao nhiêu tiền?*
Nâng mũi siêu cấu trúc bao nhiêu tiền phụ thuộc vào 3 yếu tố sau đây:

Phụ thuộc vào yếu tố khuyết điểm mũi của khách hàng
Phụ thuộc vào yếu tố chất liệu sụn sinh học
Phụ thuộc vào yếu tố thời điểm nâng mũi của khách hàng
Chúc các bạn thành công !


----------

